# PPTP Protokoll für JAVA



## rapthor (23. Feb 2005)

Hallo ihr,

kann man eigentlich das PPTP Protokoll (das ja zum Tunneln von Datenpaketen von einem Netzwerk ins andere genutzt wird) für JAVA verwenden? Die Methoden zum TCP und UDP Gebrauch sind mir bekannt, aber reichen in meinem Falle nicht aus (wegen Firewall).


----------



## Grizzly (23. Feb 2005)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du willst mit Java Just-in-Time ein PPTP einrichten? Ich habe mal nach Java Bibliotheken dazu geschaut, aber nix gefunden. Warum richtest Du nicht einfach ein PPTP so ein? :bahnhof:


----------



## rapthor (23. Feb 2005)

Eigentlich such ich schon länger wie verzweifelt nach ner Methode Daten von einem PC zum anderen im Internet zu verschicken (natürlich mit nem JAVA Programm). Dabei existieren jedoch Firewalls auf beiden Seiten, die zu umgehen sind (bei SKYPE klappt's ja mit ihrem eigenen Protokoll). 

Und das ohne Anpassungen z.b. der Portweiterleitung an etwaigen Routern.


----------



## Grizzly (23. Feb 2005)

Das wird wohl nix, außer Du hast einen Server im Internet, der ohne Firewall zu erreichen ist. Dabei würde auch schon Webspace mit bspw. PHP reichen. Die Ansprechzeiten wären halt entsprechend schlecht. Also zum Spielen würde das nicht reichen. Außer vielleicht für FreeCiv  . Aber zum Dateien kopieren oder zum Chatten, wo die Ansprechzeit nicht sooo wichtig ist, würde es gehen.


----------

